# coming up fast.



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

Not official, I know, but just had my first card hit (not quite a cut) from 22ft.. I've only been shooting a few weeks, and not very much practice at all, a few hundred rounds.. I'm kinda proud, just wanted to post to show that even a rookie can do it with a bit of practice and some jazz. Looking forward to getting more outside time. Post with the 10m card cut soon


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Now your having fun !


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Nice! Keep it up.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good shooting! You will be cutting them at 10 meters before long.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

Maybe today.. I got the day off and my jigsaw blade snapped last night.. Guess I'm shooting instead of crafting

Thanks fo the vibes guys..


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Whoooo Whooo!!!

Are you kiddin? Looks like a cut to me!

That is fantastic progress, man!


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

How the hell do you see a card at 10 meters? Jeesuz


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

honorary pie said:


> How the **** do you see a card at 10 meters? Jeesuz


It helps to have a strong contrasting backdrop and good lighting. The clamp or whatever means you use to hold the card can be used as a reference also.


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

Hmmm.. Thanks.. Stupid clamp takes lots of hits. Was gonna try and do the ten meter today, but my phone's battery probably wouldn't last, and I don't have a decent video camera. So I guess like a sweet sweet lady, I'll have to wait til I can tape it. :-]


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

very very cool glad your getting good progress it makes you think about it non stop when you actually know your getting more consistent,kit did me nayway


----------

